
“Was This an Ad?”: An Investigation of Paid Social Media Endorsements - creatorofw
https://medium.com/acm-cscw/was-this-an-ad-an-investigation-of-paid-social-media-endorsements-3ab12231d3d8
======
creatorofw
We collected and analyzed a sample of about 500,000 YouTube videos and 2.1
million Pinterest, and in a surprising result, discovered that only about 10%
of affiliate marketing content on either platform is actually disclosed to
users. The vast majority of disclosures are in a format the FTC specifically
discourages, and which users do not understand.

